# Javascript dropdown Item Label nicht value



## Jayjoe (1. Aug 2006)

Hi,
ich hätte gerne mal gewusst ob es irgendwie möglich ist das Item Label(also nicht Value)des markierten  Elements aus einer Dropdownlist in einem Textfeld auszugeben.

Wäre für ne schnelle Antwort wirklich dankbar.

Euer Dau ???:L


----------



## Jayjoe (1. Aug 2006)

Sorry natürlich mit Javascript das ganze


----------



## moormaster (1. Aug 2006)

Jayjoe hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sorry natürlich mit Javascript das ganze



http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/objekte/options.htm#text


----------



## Jayjoe (1. Aug 2006)

Thx erstmal für den Link  

Aber meine Dropdownmenues sollen abhängig von einander seien, so das nicht immer bei index [x] auch Text y
ausgegeben werden soll.
Also wenn es noch irgendwie anders gehen sollte, am besten direkter zugriff auf den Text der ausgewählten option, wäre ich über Tips dankbar.

Euer DAU 
Jayjoe


```
<script language="Javascript">
<!-- Start
function update_auswahl()
{
var kategorieAuswahl = document.forms.verzeichnis.kategorie;
var unterkategorieAuswahl = document.forms.verzeichnis.unterkategorie;
unterkategorieAuswahl.options.length = 0; // DropDown Menü entleeren


if (kategorieAuswahl.options
[kategorieAuswahl.selectedIndex].
text == "Email")
{
unterkategorieAuswahl.options[0] = new Option("Software","1000");
unterkategorieAuswahl.options[1] = new Option("Anbieter","2000");
}
else if (kategorieAuswahl.options
[kategorieAuswahl.selectedIndex].
text == "Internet")
{
unterkategorieAuswahl.options[0] = new Option("Internetzugang","3000");
unterkategorieAuswahl.options[1] = new Option("Webseiten erstellen","4000");
}
}
// Ende -->
</script>
<script language="JavaScript">
function update_add()
{
var eins = document.verzeichnis.unterkategorie.text; // So hier ist mein Problem
// .text; erkennt er nicht.
document.verzeichnis.lala.value = eins;
}
</script>
</head>

<body>
<form action="zui.php" method="post" name="verzeichnis">
  

 
    <select size="1" name="kategorie" onchange="update_auswahl() , update_add()">
      <option value="2687" selected>Email</option>
      <option value="5555">Internet</option>
    </select>
    <select size="1" name="unterkategorie" onchange="update_add()">
      <option value="1000" selected>Software</option>
      <option value="2000">Anbieter</option>
    </select>
  </p>
  


    <input type="text" name="lala" value="">
  </p>
  

 
    <input name="Submit" type="submit" onClick="update_add()" value="Submit">
    
  </p>
</form>
```


----------



## moormaster (2. Aug 2006)

Jayjoe hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Thx erstmal für den Link
> 
> Aber meine Dropdownmenues sollen abhängig von einander seien, so das nicht immer bei index [x] auch Text y
> ausgegeben werden soll.
> ...



Ein Dropdownmenü hat zum Zeitpunkt x bei index y auch genau einen eindeutigen Text, der gerade ausgewählt ist. Diesen kann man immer abfragen und zwar genau so, wie es bei selfhtml steht. Dein Script funktioniert nicht, weil du versuchst, von der Auswahlliste selbst eine Beschriftung zu bekommen. Jedoch haben nur die OPTION-Elemente Beschriftungen. Deshalb wird bei dem Beispiel von selfhtml ja auch zuerst ermittelt, welches Element ausgewählt ist, um dann dessen Beschriftung in Erfahrung zu bringen. Wenn du Deine Funktion so umänderst, dann gehts:


```
function update_add()
 {
  var index = document.verzeichnis.unterkategorie.selectedIndex;
  var eins = document.verzeichnis.unterkategorie.options[index].text; 
  document.verzeichnis.lala.value = eins;
 }
```


----------

